# Watery Poop For Over a Week. Urgent!



## Kinniki (Jun 19, 2019)

Hey guys, really need some help!! 

Not new to owning Doves. Have owned a mated pair for over 3 years now. I have a male and female, and recently have been keeping an eye on the male. His poop has been seriously watery for just over a week now. They're both on a diet of Harrison super fine adult pellets mixed with Hagen's Pigeon and Dove mix. They get dark, leafy greens with some fruits or veggies 2-3 times a week. Their intake of safflower seeds is limited, and I do keep an eye on what they do whenever they're out and about in my room. I've fed them plain rolled oats to give extra fiber once so far this week to see if it would help with the watery poo, but I'm not sure they're eating much of it. 

They are just now getting over a molt, and I know that sometimes causes loose droppings because of the general stress of it, I suppose. I'm not sure what else to do. Any suggestions?? They ARE acting normal. Drinking, eating, preening, bow-cooing (for the male), brooding etc. They're brooding fake eggs at the moment. My female lays 2 eggs about once a month, which are replaced with fakes. The eggs are always perfect looking. Shells are normal, color is normal, she passes them without any issues. They both get the opportunity to bathe once a week, and are usually happy to do so. They're both about 4 years old.

Thanks y'all. 

Here's what his stool looks like. Sometimes it looks normal, other times like this:









Here's their enclosure: 










INFO: 
Housing: 42x28x30 inch single door dog crate. https://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics...te&qid=1560905582&s=gateway&sr=8-2-spons&th=1 

Lighting: 23W Full - Spectrum Light for Birds https://www.mysafebirdstore.com/FUL...l-Lamp_Full_Spectrum_Light_for_Birds_20W.html

Feed: Pellets - Harrison's Adult Lifetime Super Fine ; Seed - Hagen's Pigeon and Dove Staple Vme Feed. + Dark leafy greens, a variety of SAFE fruits & veggies. 

Grit: Kaytee Forti-Diet Pro Health Hi-Cal Grit Supplement Small Birds. It is kept dry and sealed well.

They have 2 water bowls and 2 feed bowls that are cleaned and refilled every day. 1 Flat perch, 1 rope perch, 2 natural perches, a tray with newspaper as flooring, and a few simple toys. Their cage is cleaned every day to every other day, depending on how bad it is. There are NO drafts in the room. They are let out every day UNDER SUPERVISION for around 2-3 hours. 

They're overall happy, healthy looking birds. Please help!


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

It looks more like polyuria than loose stool. Is it especially hot there?

I’d have a fecal done, it’s easy and informative. Other than that I would just monitor weight, behavior and hydration.


----------



## Kinniki (Jun 19, 2019)

bootface said:


> It looks more like polyuria than loose stool. Is it especially hot there?
> 
> I’d have a fecal done, it’s easy and informative. Other than that I would just monitor weight, behavior and hydration.


Ahhh, that makes sense. It is not. I keep the room around 65-70 degrees F. And will do!


----------

